# Someone To Watch Over Me - instrumental



## IngridBirdman (Jun 5, 2020)

Just had a Gershwin radio playlist on Spotify and the most beautiful instrumental version of Someone To Watch Over Me came on. I foolishly didn't look at the recording and now I can't find it. I'm sure it was a trumpet. Can anyone recommend any good instrumental versions of this or any other Gershwin standards? Thank you!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There are so many arrangements available. Here are some of my favorites.
The first is a three disk set of piano arrangements, some by Gershwin, some by others, played in his style. Great easy listening music. Out of print but you can find copies.








The second is the titles from an older Mercury recording in excellent orchestral arrangements - Someone to Watch Over Me is here. Love this disk.








The third is a two-disk set Telarc made of all Gershwin's own orchestral works. Great playing, and the Telarc sound is awesome!








Then Philip Smith - trumpeter - made this terrific version:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Some songs prove indestructible, and this is one of the foremost on the list. It's hard to do badly because it's such a good song, and so it's likely that any version you hear will be a winner. The following is, and it features a trumpet, though it likely isn't the one you referred to:






Here's a second trumpet oriented version (Chris Botti) that's been on my playlist for a while:






Enjoy.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The first one with Ryan Anthony is actually played - beautifully - on a flugelhorn.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

_The Man I Love_ featuring Stephane Grappelli and Yehudi Menuhin:


----------

